# Under Armour new camo



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks pretty cool 

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/ua-hunting


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Inexpensive as well. Why buy a 20 dollar hoody when you can buy a 200 dollar one with a logo.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> Inexpensive as well. Why buy a 20 dollar hoody when you can buy a 200 dollar one with a logo.


you mean 74.99 right? I get what yer saying...you definitely pay for the brand when purchasing UA...

Its a cool pattern, but I haven't seen it in person to know if its a material that will be good for all the weather nature can toss at a hunter.

If it goes on clearance perhaps i'd buy some...

-phorisc


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Inexpensive as well. Why buy a 20 dollar hoody when you can buy a 200 dollar one with a logo.


Because the $20 hoodie can only be washed 1 time before it shrinks like raisins in the cold.

The hoodie is $75. That's not too bad. I bought a UA digital camo hoodie about 8 years ago. It still looks brand new! No snags, no shrinkage, still bright colors. Best $50 camo hoodie I've ever purchased. I'd easily spend the $75 for another UA camo hoodie.

If it will last more than 1 season, maybe it's worth it?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

i haven't bought new outerwear in awhile. You dont have to pay extra for a brand in order to get durability. I bet y'all are wearing those fancy designer jeans and bedazzled shirts as well...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bought a Men's UA Camo
Performance ¼ Zip last week on a sale up in Logan. Worn it 4 times grouse hunting---- giving it a thumbs up-


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> i haven't bought new outerwear in awhile. You dont have to pay extra for a brand in order to get durability. I bet y'all are wearing those fancy designer jeans and bedazzled shirts as well...


hey did you break into my closet :shock:

just kidding 

Most of my camo i try to buy I try to choose it based on usability...for instance my early season pants are some british desert surplus camo which are extremely breathable because they are meant for hot weather.

I tend to sweat alot so they work great...got them as a present but they were about $20 for one pair...I try to wear a synthetic shirt cause if i sweat in it it'll dry off faster than cotton...tried to find shortsleeve shirt at cabelas and sadly didnt find one except for a UA camo shirt...($40) I only purchased it cause it fit me length wise...im 6' 5" and shirts tend to run short on me...otherwise I could just grab a synthetic camo shirt at walmart for $9.

I do have some sitka which i got on sale at Camofire.com and that is for late season when things cool down...I got my 90% sitka pants for about $100, and my sitka hoodie for $90. Most of the time I try not to break my piggy bank on camo. My bow is my most expensive item in my hunting arsenal(was around 300+ after I got about 175 bux in discounts). my Binos are about 80 bux leupold yosemites(got these on s ale and i bet they beat most $300 binos). and my range finder is a nikon($160) those are my most expensive pieces of gear...

Judge if you wish, but most of my gear has a purpose and isnt breaking my piggy bank. I dont like cotton camo that costs me $10 from walmart and when i take it out in the woods it leaves me cold or soaked in sweat nor do I like to buy camo that costs me $500. But if i find a deal on some quality camo you can bet ill be there to get me a piece.

-phorisc


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

phorisc said:


> hey did you break into my closet :shock:
> 
> just kidding
> 
> ...


I ain't judging, just ribbing... I spend extra on footwear for a brand and some would judge that too....To me outerwear stuff is getting outta control and less of a difference performance wise and more on branding.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> I ain't judging, just ribbing... I spend extra on footwear for a brand and some would judge that too....To me outerwear stuff is getting outta control and less of a difference performance wise and more on branding.


true true.

my early season hunting footwear are just some beat up hiking shoes from columbia...no blisters yet and their only like around 1lb each shoe...Ill have to upgrade soon but still trying to find that lightweight shoe thats comfortable and durable for hiking.

My later season hunting boots are these hells peak predator columbia boot

I got these on sale for like $75 if i remember correctly.
columbia is definetly a ton of brand cost...I will have to try these boots this year when things cool off...I got them cheap cause it was the end of winter...
So far my columbia hiking shoes havent given me blisters yet. So hopefully the boots are just as comfortable.

-phorisc


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a couple t-shirts that I bought from Old Navy ($7!). It's the good old army woodland camo. Good stuff. I guess that fits with the designer and bedazzled stuff category.


My favorite shirt is a Columbia PFG (fishing gear) in ranger camo. They discontinued them. Too bad -- had they combined that shirt with some pants I'd have never bought anything else!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> I have a couple t-shirts that I bought from Old Navy ($7!). It's the good old army woodland camo. Good stuff. I guess that fits with the designer and bedazzled stuff category.


You might have to buy the home bedazzler kit. But I like where your heads at.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> i haven't bought new outerwear in awhile. You dont have to pay extra for a brand in order to get durability. I bet y'all are wearing those fancy designer jeans and bedazzled shirts as well...


I was in Macy's on Saturday with my wife and kids. They had some jeans on sale -- I picked up a pair of each:

Royal Premium Cargo Camo (in the store these pants color were not as "bright" as pictured online -- they were much closer to the Levi's color.)

Levi's Ace Cargo Camo

So, yes: I do wear those fancy designer jeans. They're so much better than the stuff you can find at Cabela's. Why don't hunting clothing manufacturer's make clothes with good camo patterns like the fashion clothing makers do???


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PBH said:


> I was in Macy's on Saturday with my wife and kids. They had some jeans on sale -- I picked up a pair of each:
> 
> Royal Premium Cargo Camo (in the store these pants color were not as "bright" as pictured online -- they were much closer to the Levi's color.)
> 
> ...


 Since there is no Macy's in Cedar City, were they really on sale?


----------

